# Gar Meat



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally fried a 2.5' gar and it was VERY good just wondering if there is a big difference in taste from the little ones and big ones 5' and up ?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Both taste like Chicken!


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

I dont think there is. But the largest one I have ate from was about 5 feet.
Maybe if they are bigger. But I cant answer that.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

labyrnth said:


> I dont think there is. But the largest one I have ate from was about 5 feet.
> Maybe if they are bigger. But I cant answer that.


looks like I'm goin huntin


----------

